# Polaris ORV trails app



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris has an app (ORV trails) For Android and iPhone. Has anybody used it? Just found out about it, download it and checked out a few trailheads I ride in. It appears to be pretty accurate. Shows trails in the entire country. It apparently shows your GPS location on designated trails as well as weather, local stops for food and fuel and the nearest Polaris dealers locations. Sounds pretty neat to me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's cool. And welcome back! long time no see! lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks. I've been in and checking things out but haven't posted in awhile. Lol

I figured more people would have had a comment about this app that I found. Maybe I should have put it in the mud Pit.


----------

